# Post fursuiters you love



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)

Plain and simple. Lets all share suiters in the fandom that we enjoy, be it suit design, or character. Also, if you are a suiter yourself, I would love to see you in the thread as well. 

I'll start with Pocari Roo <3


----------



## Punji (Mar 13, 2021)

I absolutely adore Avik. He's so cute!





And also Tisero, the most adorable and cute tiger ever.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 15, 2021)

I think I might love this fursuiter.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Mar 16, 2021)

I absolutely love Telephone!!!


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't usually like fursuits but Dusky the raptor is adorable.


----------



## Rai the Ferret (Mar 16, 2021)

Can't get by in my day without mentioning Fluke here!


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't know this person's name but it's fuckin sweeeeet.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> Don't know this person's name but it's fuckin sweeeeet.


I know that it’s Hogger from wow so gimme 1 min~
Aha they’re known as “kazplay” and they have won some categories at blizzcon cosplay contests it seems.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2021)

Xusho, especially his alter Gengi cabbit





Jikerdor's Jik (wolf). I like it because it's a really well made suit, has so many features


----------



## Yastreb (Mar 19, 2021)

Crash Azarel


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Mar 19, 2021)

my biggest crush


----------



## Troj (Mar 19, 2021)

Pazuzu!


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

all might is here said:


> hiya  im new i just seen this i should check them out im new to being a furry i dont have a oc yet i have to start somewhere lol does anyone here would like to help me get my own sona ?



Here's a quick start: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/complete-noob-how-did-you-choose-your-fursona.1671447/


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 31, 2021)

There are many I follow but I love Beauty of the Bass




And the one and only "not cute" Suka Vulpe


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> And the one and only "not cute" Suka Vulpe
> View attachment 106155



_<the cat yells out loudly to Suka>_ *YES YOU ARE!!! JUST ACCEPT IT!!!*


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 31, 2021)

all might is here said:


> ooo very nice i love it also i think i know what my sona gonna be lizard


Very cool, funny enough I actually just sent an application to Beauty of the Bass to make a full suit of my reptilian sona


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 31, 2021)

all might is here said:


> awww nice have they started it?


Nah, just applied. They are taking applications and will select which ones to quote and make


----------



## dhi (Mar 31, 2021)

Stormi Folf


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 1, 2021)

Majira Strawberry!!




And Crash Azarel!!




My 2 main fursuit crushes!
^w^


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2021)

Sappho said:


> View attachment 105110 my biggest crush



Definitely one to admire, their creativity and love of music is just perfect.

Another one I like that I don't think was named yet is Mosfet. He's just such a bundle of energy at cons!



Speaking of, BetaEtaDelota was their handler for a Con but he's also got a pretty cool character called Maverick.

You can see the two of them in a video here:


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 1, 2021)

Raever said:


> Definitely one to admire, their creativity and love of music is just perfect.
> 
> Another one I like that I don't think was named yet is Mosfet. He's just such a bundle of energy at cons!
> 
> ...


MOSFET! <3


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 14, 2021)

PINEAPPLE IS WHOLESOME


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 14, 2021)

IDC what anyone says about him, I love zuel


----------



## Fcomega121 (Apr 14, 2021)

Sappho said:


> View attachment 107469
> 
> IDC what anyone says about him, I love zuel


I dont know him, but he's cute!
UwU


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)

Sappho said:


> View attachment 107469
> 
> IDC what anyone says about him, I love zuel


I remember his old animations, good stuff


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 14, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> I remember his old animations, good stuff


Old animations?


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Old animations?


Search Ante Flan on youtube. Did a few animations of Zuel's character


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 14, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Search Ante Flan on youtube. Did a few animations of Zuel's character


Oh! Those animations, love those


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 12, 2021)

Dash Tiger and Saphi Fox


----------

